# Clan Starbuck: Skaven Plog.



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Hi,

Thought I'd post some pics of my WIP Skaven army. Been working on it since the Island of Blood set came out and still haven't scratched the surface of the slaves and clanrats yet. :s

Anyway, I suppose some pics are in order.

First up Grey Seer Sheldor the Conquerer on his Screaming Bell.









































Chieftain Leonard with Dwarfbane

























Clanrats
























Only 20 of them, but they're basically all the same.

Rat Ogres (Buttons, Jeeves and Midget)

















Warp Lightning Cannons (The Cwipky Cwippler and the Warp Lightning Wolowitzer)

















And M.O.N.T.E. the Doomwheel (Mobile Omnidirectional Neutralization and Termination Eradicator)

























Anyway, Let me know what you think. 
Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Very nice metallics and rust effect! And I also like the pink colour you chose for the rat ogres. It makes them look like baby hairless mice on steroids. *shudder*

Can't wait for more!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Im going to agree with Saulot. I like the way your Skaven look. There is one thing that stands out tho and that is the Warp Stone, the green just seems to dark and plain. But that is just my opinion.

Keep it up mate!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Haha, and i'm just waiting on some stuff to dry on my own bell before I can update my skaven log.

Really Awesome looking metallics and weathering. The bloody gore around the ratogre's chains on the screaming bell is a particularly brilliant touch. It's actually just posted too late to steal... 

Awesome work, looking forward to seeing more as the army unfolds.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I see what you did there as a male rat is called a buck.


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I hope I'll be able to update this regularly, but my attention seems to have been drawn towards an Iron Warriors army lately, so it might be a while before I update.
@aboytervigon: To be honest, I had no idea a male rat was called a buck up until now. Thanks.  

Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome looking rats man! I love the skin tone on the rat ogres, it really makes the brands and red welts stand out really well. I am going to echo DoE on the warpstone though. I think, like him, that it needs to glow some more as right now it is a bit flat. However the banner on your Doom Wheel is absolutely awesome! Great work!


----------

